# UTV High Rack



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

UTV High racks on sale now. For this week only (10-10-10 through 10-15-10) Big Country Outdoors is running a great special on the Polaris High Seat. Listed online now for $902.50, but for 2coolers we're going to knock em' down to $750.00. This is a total bed lined unit, (2) storage baskets on the side, (1) storage basket underneath the seat, rifle rest, retracting ladders & all stainless hardware. Don't have a Polaris? No need to worry, we also carry High Seats for Yamaha, Honda, Kubota & more. Log onto www.bigcountryoutdoors.net or simply pick up the phone & call.

Happy Hunting & Tight Lines,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors, Inc.
&
Big Country Outdoors, Inc.
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
713-461-9633 (f)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

I visited with Michael on Monday and looked at the rig he has pictured. The accessories he has to offer are nicely built and priced well.
Andy


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

Will you be having any 2cool specials for Pick-Up/Jeep Racks?


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

CFJTEX said:


> Will you be having any 2cool specials for Pick-Up/Jeep Racks?


We do carry units for jeeps/pickups & YES there are 2cool discounts for you guys. Ours don't bolt into the bed they strap down. We figured most hunters use their own vehicle when out at the deer camp but don't want to have something that bolts permanetly into the bed. So we came up with a light yet extremely durable strap down high seat, they're VERY cool. Cost for 2Coolers is discounted to $690 & is an identical build to the UTV racks but bigger to fit into the wider beds of bigger vehicles.

Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Big Country Outdoors
&
Boat Lift Distributors
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
800-657-9998


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

boatlift said:


> We do carry units for jeeps/pickups & YES there are 2cool discounts for you guys. Ours don't bolt into the bed they strap down. We figured most hunters use their own vehicle when out at the deer camp but don't want to have something that bolts permanetly into the bed. So we came up with a light yet extremely durable strap down high seat, they're VERY cool. Cost for 2Coolers is discounted to $690 & is an identical build to the UTV racks but bigger to fit into the wider beds of bigger vehicles.
> 
> Happy Hunting,
> Michael Fulweber
> ...


That's works for me. I have an '06 F-150 that i will be calling you about.Thanks


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you sell the rear racks (behind the bed) that go into a reciever hitch like the one in the picture?


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

****** said:


> Do you sell the rear racks (behind the bed) that go into a reciever hitch like the one in the picture?


They do sell the receiver hitch racks. I went by and looked at their stuff last week. Very nice for the $$$...I will be getting a high rack for my truck in the next week or so.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Im interested in one of the roll bar baskets for my ranger. Where are you guys located?


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Quackerbox said:


> Im interested in one of the roll bar baskets for my ranger. Where are you guys located?


We're on the West side of Houston off I-10 between Blalock & Bunkerhill. Come by & take a look, we're open Monday - Friday form 8AM - 5PM.

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors / Big Country Outdoors
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
800-657-9998


----------

